# No product support



## SawSucker (Nov 10, 2015)

Yeah, it's tough out there now that we are now in a world of mostly cheap imported machinery when it comes to new machines. When Delta sold out not too long ago, it was not only very disappointing, but it was also disgusting.


----------



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

You might want to ask for someone else. I have had much better luck with their customer service. They offered to replace parts after I attempted repairs on a new machine I had purchased.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

Grizzly Tech Support has always been really good for me. I'm a little surprised at your experience. I'd try and call back to talk with someone else.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Why is it a boat anchor? Did you try any of the remedies they suggested? I'm guessing some penetrating oil will get the screws loose. 
Don't throw that baby out with the bathwater.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

I have always had good experiences with Grizzly tech support. Perhaps you got a bad representative or maybe someone having a bad day. I would defiantly try again.

Did you try WD-40 on the bolts? Several applications usually works for me.

As for heating the bolts I would expect them to expand making the fit tighter, unless the idea is head and then cool them hoping to break them loose.

A "Cadillac" solution would be to pull the cutter head and replace it with a spiral carbide head.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Penetrating oil. Put the tool on the screw and TAP with a hammer. Wait a few. Also try tightening direction followed immediately with the loosey direction. Heat the tool and insert it several times.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've had the same problem with items I didn't use for some time with a number of companies ,I own a lot of Grizzly tools and their customer service has always been good for me. Jack has all the suggestions I would try.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

how about an impact driver?


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

It looks as if the OP only joined this site to gripe about this product. Given that Grizzly customer service has already made the same suggestions that we're making to fix the screws….....I don't think he has any intention of working through the issue.


----------



## Sparkie259 (Nov 22, 2015)

To the guys that offered good advise thanks! I really appreciate it and will try some out. To Tedstor, sorry I didn't reply quick enough for you to think I was here for a legitimate reason. I did come here partly to inform others looking for information on tools they are considering that i have had a bad experience with Grizzly. I am clad to here that others have had better luck. The man reason though was to get input from the others on this site who are really here to help and not judge. I will try their advise.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, Grizzly did offer you some suggestions to fix the machine. Did you try them? Your original post made it sound as if you didn't bother, and instead opted to join a woodworking message board to complain. 
If I'm wrong, you have my apologies. I wish you luck with your machine in any case.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

the bolt quality on my grizzly jointer were low quality but I saved hundreds and only had to spend a few bucks on high quality allen heads to replace most everything then I had a top quality tool that I think is equal to anything else on the market
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
2 types of people

type one - some people buy cars and drive them and when they break they take them to the dealer to be fixed

type two - person drives cars and when they break they fix them

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

yea when you buy woodworking tools you need to be a type two person no matter what manufacturer you buy
these a power tools that need to be maintained and adjusted for the life of the tool and yea they can also hurt you

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

best of luck their advise seems reasonable


----------



## Sparkie259 (Nov 22, 2015)

That's an interesting lecture. I might print it out and hang it on my mirror to remind me of the kind of person I should be. I do believe I stated in my reply to the suggestions that that was my purpose in coming here. I don't expect a tool company to come and fix a problem every time there is one but I do expect when they give a suggestion chisel and hammer the allen type caps screws on a tool that is under warranty to offer to send new screws rather then go buy replacement parts. I don't think that is too much to ask.


----------



## Sparkie259 (Nov 22, 2015)

Tedstor, Going out this morning to get a soldering iron. Put penetrating oil on last night as you and others had suggested. No need to apologies for saying something. You offered advise in the beginning which showed you were interested in helping and I did appreciate that.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I think some are being a bit harsh here. I would be a bit hesitant about taking a cold chisel and hammer to a brand new tool and beating on it. If it gets damaged, whose problem is it…..not Grizzly. It is a real let down to spend ones hard earned money, being excited about it and have a problem like this.

I think he got a bad person on the phone and should try again.

Trying an impact driver might be good or drilling off the heads.


----------



## Sparkie259 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks Redoak49. I'm trying the penetrating oil and heat first. If that fails I'll take it to the next step.


----------



## Scott_C (Oct 13, 2012)

Grizzly has a wide range of tools, some very good and some real lemons. But they are one of the only "manufacturers" left that still offer that kind of variety with some affordable and decent options. A lot of there low end stuff is just that, very low end, cheap and likely to have some problems. Many of their low end products are simply rebadged generic tools, the exact same generic rebadged tools they sell at Harbor Freight. The jointer you bought is their cheapest one and I'm not surprised it had issues. When I buy something at that price point I expect to have some issues, but for me it's worth a little extra effort to tweak, modify and tune that tool up to save my money to put towards something else, cost vs benefit. My harbor freight 14" bandsaw and floor standing drill press needed some work right of the box, but I happy with them for the price I paid. My grizzly cabinet saw has been an excellent performer however.

Customer service on the other hand should be excellent regardless of what product you buy.


----------



## Sparkie259 (Nov 22, 2015)

Scott, you're right on about the inconsistency of product. Since I was buying at the lower price point I pretty much expect there to be issues like this. I've had good luck with other tools that when other people didn't. It's the world we live in. Even though I accepted the possibility of defects but expected at least a "we're sending you a couple new cap screws". Glad to hear you've had good luck with your with your HF and Grizzly tools. I was looking at the HF floor stand drill press but with the, military discount at Lowes I got the PC for just a little bit more. It's been great for me and I've seen bad reviews from others. Still working on the jointer and will post the results on what works or not.


----------



## Scott_C (Oct 13, 2012)

It's the age-old question: is a cheap jointer better then no jointer at all? sometimes yes, sometimes no. I'm currently thinking of their cheapest drum sander, which appears to be exactly the same as one that HF used to sell, same question applies.


----------



## Sparkie259 (Nov 22, 2015)

So for the first update, using the soldering iron and penetrating oil worked on all but 2 of the cap screws. With 3 of the screw out on the bracket I heated the area next to the last cap screw and tapped the bracket counter clockwise with a hammer and a socket extension. This turned the cap screw just a little bit. I was able to work it out. The last cap screw is out but the previous method didn't work so I pretty much destroyed the end of a chisel on to turn it. I can resharpen the chisel.

Apparently the review on the jointer on Grizzly's site struck a nerve with them. Their recanting their advise for me to buy screws and have actually offered to pay for shipping bot ways to have it repaired. Shouldn't have to go that route to some parts on warranty though. I told them just to send me a new set of cap screws. I can go with out for another week.

Thanks to the advise some of y'all provided.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am glad to hear that this worked out for you. Of course it is completely up to you, but you might want to consider changing your 1-star rating.


----------



## Sparkie259 (Nov 22, 2015)

You know what ChuckV, that's and done fair.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

I second (if it already hasn't been) impact driver.
Tech you talked too, most likely wasn't a full time tech, anybody that suggests taking a chisel to a new tool needs needs the same treatment!


----------



## Sparkie259 (Nov 22, 2015)

LOL I second that.But, they were rounding out so I ended up using a chisel. I just made a cut on the top of the head and then (with some other steps in between) tapped them around. Thanks for the input.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I can't tell what kind of screw heads hold the blades in. If they are allen head get a set of allen head sockets to put on a 3/8 inch ratchet or breaker bar. GENTLY tap the socket in to get good purchase. Should come right out. If they are Philips then use an impact driver on reverse. It just sounds like you don't have the right tools to do routine maintenance, which is not really Grizzley's fault or problem.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm not surprised they just gave you the info on the screws.

I know when I've had a problem where I needed to replace screws, I just asked for the size so I can go and get one locally, which is a lot faster than waiting for them to ship one, which they would if asked.

I would assume that most people would rather get it locally within a couple hours rather than up to a week.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

> LOL I second that.But, they were "*rounding out*" so I ended up using a chisel. I just made a cut on the top of the head and then (with some other steps in between) tapped them around. Thanks for the input.
> 
> - Sparkie259


If you don't all ready have one, impact driver, you just experienced why you should have one in your tool drawer.
This way you wont have to blame the tool manufactures tech for your lack of the proper equipment to properly set-up machinery.


----------



## Sparkie259 (Nov 22, 2015)

If you don't all ready have one, impact driver, you just experienced why you should have one in your tool drawer.
This way you wont have to blame the tool manufactures tech for your lack of the proper equipment to properly set-up machinery.
-Doug…

Thanks for the input Doug but if I wanted a critique of whats in my tool box and your 2 cents I would have asked for it.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> If you don't all ready have one, impact driver, you just experienced why you should have one in your tool drawer.
> This way you wont have to blame the tool manufactures tech for your lack of the proper equipment to properly set-up machinery.
> -Doug…
> 
> ...


I think most people here do not have a problem when some bashes a company when it is deserved but it just seems like your problem did not meet that threshold and your responses back towards Doug does not do this community any good either. I for one put off buying a impact driver for a long time but learned that my biggest mistake was putting it off so maybe Doug pointing out how much a impact driver would help would also help others with his good advice


----------



## Sparkie259 (Nov 22, 2015)

> If you don't all ready have one, impact driver, you just experienced why you should have one in your tool drawer.
> This way you wont have to blame the tool manufactures tech for your lack of the proper equipment to properly set-up machinery.
> -Doug…
> 
> ...


So what you're saying is it's OK in this community to tell someone they caused a problem because they're not smart but it's not OK for that individual to respond. 29 years in the service taught me that comment warrants a response. I came here to post a bad experience and see if I could get constructive solutions. Telling me I not smart is not a constructive solution and if this community is offended by me responding to that comment then oh well.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

From what I can tell you had Phillips heads?

First thing I would do is get rid of those and get Torx or Allen heads in there and also a good set of wrenches for them. I have never needed an impact driver to loosen a screw or bolt, but I know people who think you have to have them.

Working on aircraft, we have brand new $80 million dollar off the line aircraft with stuck screws and bolts that need to be drilled out so this isn't unique to lower cost imported tools.


----------



## rhett121 (Oct 22, 2014)

I've not had good luck with Grizzly customer service either. The band saw I bought was pretty much a disaster with alignment issues (wheels, guidepost and column all out of alignment, guidepost actually bent or warped) . I can't be bothered to keep calling and complaining with no resolution so I do business elsewhere now. Too bad because I had bought the cast iron router wing in anticipation of getting the 1023 table saw when I got my new 220V service installed, instead I'll buy new Jet equipment. I had read a lot of good reviews of Grizzly products and service but my experience tells me that maybe those reviews were by people who had never actually bought "good" tools or dealt with "good" service.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> I had read a lot of good reviews of Grizzly products and service but my experience tells me that maybe those reviews were by people who had never actually bought "good" tools or dealt with "good" service.
> - rhett121


lots of this stuff come out of the same factories in china you just pay a lot more when it is painted other colors. I have had good luck with grizzly and I am sure plenty of other with good reviews also know what good tools are but at the same time when I pay $1000 for something comparing it to a similar tool that costs $3000 I would expect the $3000 tool to never have a issue if I save $2000 I can deals with a issue or two like replacing the screws in a machine with higher quality one


----------



## rhett121 (Oct 22, 2014)

That doesn't seem too unreasonable but if you take the Grizzly 555LX bandsaw I bought last year and compare it to the Jet 14CS the price difference is about $200. What did I get for my $200 savings? A machine that is defective in that the guard WILL NOT track evenly when I change from one setting to another and a company that did NOT stand behind their product. So now I have to readjust the guides every time I change thickness of cuts. The $200 I saved has long been eaten up in the amount of extra time I've already spent adjusting the machine, multiply that by the life of the machine and it's a real disappointment. The JET has a nicer base cabinet too that matches my mortising machine WHICH also had a defective part when I bought it (the ram wouldn't hold the head up) and JET sent me a new part immediately, no questions asked.


----------



## LoganN (Mar 13, 2013)

I have the same machine and have had a crap load of issues. I seen an email to them and got nothing. I'm very unhappy with my machine and with their costumer service


----------

